# شو حشيش ما حشيش



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

- اول شي شو هو الحشيش ؟؟​ 
 شجيرات القنب الهندي  (Cannabis Sativa) والذي يتم زراعتها في المناطق الاستوائية والمناطق  المعتدلة والماريجوانا هي أوراق وأزهار القنب الجافة. والحشيش هو السائل  المجفف من المادة الصمغية. والحشيش أكثر المخدرات انتشارا في العالم نظرا  لرخص ثمنه وسهوله تعاطيه فهو لا يلزمه ادوات معقده مثل سرنجات الأبر أو  غيرها وأوراق نبات القنب تحتوي مواداً كيميائية كتتراهيدرو كانبينول  Tetrahydro-Cannabinol وكميات صغيرة من مادة تشبة الأتروبين تسبب جفاف  الحلق.و مادة تشبة الاستيل كولين تسبب تأثير دخان الحشيش المهيج. والحشيش  من المواد المهلوسة (Hallucinogens بجرعات كبيرة نوعاً من الهلوسة. وتدخين  الحشيش أكثر الطرق انتشاراً، وأسرعها تأثيراً علي الجهاز العصبي المركزي  نظراً لسرعة وصول المادة الفعالة من الرئة إلى الدم. ومنه إلى أنحاء المخ  ويطلق عليها أيضا *الجوانا* اختصاراً لكلمة الماريجوا​ 
 - وهي كم صورة توضيحية​ 
 




​ 
 



​ 
 وهي صورة نبات الحشيش 
 



​ 
 
 *- آثار وأعراض متعاطي الحشيش " يعني المحشش "*
 يشعر المتعاطى بالاسترخاء والنعاس والابتهاج والانتعاش  والمرح والشعور بضعف شديد في القدرة على التركيز والانتباه، وفي قدرة  التذكر المباشر وقريب المدى، كما يعاني الشخص من خلل في التوازن الحسي  والحركي مع زيادة ضربات القلب وفقدان السيطرة على حركات الأيدي والأرجل  وازدياد حساسية المدمن لكثير من الأصوات والاصابة بكثير من التخيلات  والهلوسة كما يعتبر الحشيش مادة سامة تدخل للجسم، وهو أيضا يصيب بالإدمان  كباقي المهلوسات الأخرى ,, والادمان هنا ادمان مثل ادمان التدخين اى  السجائر وليس ادمان كيميائي ولذلك يمكن التخلص منه بالعزيمه والصبر والتحلى  بالشجاعه والقدره على اتخاذ القرار... 
 
 الحشيش مادة مخدرة تؤثر على الدماغ بشكل كبير وتعاطي الحشيش  لسنواتٍ طويلة يؤدي إلى ضمور في الدماغ والإضرار بالوظائف العقلية للمدمن  على الحشيش.
 
 بين بحث علمي أن المخاطر الصحية من تدخين ثلاث سجائر محشوة  بمخدر الحشيش أو الماريجوانا أو البانجو يوميا تعادل ما يسببه تدخين عشرين  سيجارة عادية يوميا. و معتادو تدخين الحشيش تزداد بينهم احتمالات الإصابة  بداء انتفاخ الرئة emphysema الذي يعمل على تدمير الجدران الداخلية للرئة  والذي يؤدي إلى الموت. رغم أن كميات المواد الضارة متساوية تقريبا في  الحشيش والتبغ، لكن تدخين سجائر الحشيش أو الماريجوانا بدون وضع مرشح  للدخان في طرفها يزيد من كمية النيكوتين التي تصل إلى الرئة مما يزيد من  المخاطر الصحية المرتبطة بتدخين الحشيش بنسبة أكبر في حالة تدخين  التبغ.ولاسيما وأن أغلب مدخني الحشيش يعتادون على استنشاق أنفاس عميقة من  سجائرهم ويحبسون دخانها لفترات أطول داخل رئاتهم للحصول علي النشوة من  تدخين هذا النبات المخدر. وكان هناك اعتقاد خاطئ بأن الحشيش أقل من أضرار  التبغ.
 
 - الاشكال الاكثر انتشارا للحشيش :​- ماده صمغيه Resin : وتبدو ككتله بنيه أو سوداء اللون، والمعروفة باسم بانغ،غانجا, الحشيش الخ ؛
 - الاوراق المجففه:المعروفة باسم جراس ، الماريجوانا ، spliff ، الأعشاب ، الخ.
 - هناك المئات من الانواع الاخرى من الحشيش التي تحمل مختلف  المسميات مثل السكنك skunk هو واحد من اقوى انواع الحشيشة الذي يكاثره  البعض بسبب تركيز مكوناته العالي و تأثيره النفسي الشديد. وهو معروف بتسببه  بأنبعاث رائحه كريه عند نموه. و يمكن زراعته اما تحت اضواء اصطناعيه شديده  او في بيت زجاجي. في معظم الاحيان تستخدم تقنيات الزراعة المائية (استعمال  المغذيات الغنيه السوائل بدلا من التربة).​ 
 الحشيش المتداول يمكن ان  يأتي بمختلف درجات التركيز ، ولهذا في كثير من الاحيان لا يمكن معرفة  بالضبط ما تركيز الحشيش المستخدم في كل مره يدخن فيها الشخص.​ 
 
 - طرق تعاطي الحشيش :
 في معظم الأحيان تخلط الاوراق المجففة أو المادة الصمغية مع  التبغ وتدخن كسيكاره 'spliff'. و يتم استنشاق الدخان بقوة ويحبس النفس في  الرئتين لعدة ثوان. كما يمكن ان تدخن بأستعمال *الغليون* البيبه Pipe أو الأركيله. و يمكن ايضاً أن تعمل كالشاي او تخلط مع الكعك.​ 
 يتم امتصاص اكثر من نصف  مكونات الحشيشة الكيميائية المؤثرة نفسياً الى الدورة الدمويه عند تدخينها.  وتدريجياً تبدأ هذه المركبات بالتراكم في الانسجه الدهنية في جميع أنحاء  الجسم ، لذلك يستمر فرز هذه المواد في البول وقتا طويلا بعد التوقف عن  التدخين. ولهذا السبب يمكن اكتشاف مركبات الحشيشة الكيميائية في البول لمدة  تصل الى 56 يوما بعد الأقلاع عن تدخينه.​ 
 
 - كيفية معالجة ادمان الحشيش :​المبادئ  الأساسية في العلاج الطبي لمدمن الحشيش تكون مرتبطة بالتوقف التام عن  التعاطي، ووفقاً لخصوصيات كل حالة على انفراد وتبعاً لفترة الإدمان ومستوى  الضرر الحاصل، وعادة ما تكون الآثار السلبية للماريجوانا أو الحشيشة قليلة  ونادرا ما تتطلب المعالجة الدوائية، وكون الماريوانا واحدة من العديد من  المخدرات التي أسيئ استعمالها، فالامتناع عن كل ما مجموعه يؤثر على القوى  العقلية والصحة بشكل عام ينبغي أن يكون هو الهدف الأساسي من العلاج.
 
 وأول خطوة تبدأ بإقناع  المريض وتحفيزه ليأخذ قراراً ذاتياً بالتوقف عن التعاطي، وتطمينه بتوفير  الدعم والعلاج في كل المراحل المقبلة التي سيكون فيها تحت الإشراف الطبي،  ويطلب منه عمل فحوصات طبية شاملة وفقاً لتقديرات الطبيب حول مستوى الضرر  الذي قد يكون نجم عن التعاطي، ومن ضمنها فحص للبول والذي سيكون بمثابة  اختبار دوري لاحقاً لرصد الإمتناع عنها. علماً أن أثارها في البول قد تمد  لتصل إلى 21 يوما من بعد الامتناع خاصة عند المتعاطي المزمن.​ 
 في بعض الأحيان بسبب القلق  أو الذعر يحتاج بعض المرضى لدَواء مُضادٌّ للقَلَق، والمضادة للاكتئاب،  وخاصة إذا كان الشخص يستخدم الحشيش في الماضي لأسباب ناتجة عن التوتر  أوالقلق، وبقصد تخفيف حدة الاكتئاب. وقد يحتاج لأدوية مُضادة للذُّهان حيث  يتم استخدامها في الإضطرابات التي قد تنتج عند التوقف عن التعاطي طويل  الأمد،​ 
 وإذا المريض بقي ممتنع عن  التعاطي واستمر على متابعة العلاج، ينبغي عليه التعاون مع طبيب نفساني لكي  يساعده في بعض الإرشادات المتعلقة بإعادة إندماجه في المجتمع، وهو أمر حيوي  يدعم تقدمه وعدم عودته ثانيةً لها، وفي العلاج النفسي الأولي ينبغي  التركيز على مواجهة الحرمان من المخدرات، وتوضيح مفهوم الإدمان والمرض  والعواقب السلبية لها، والعمل على صياغة خطط الدعم لتعزيز هوية الشخص.​ 
 يجب احداث تغييرات في نمط  الحياة مثل تجنب الأشخاص والأماكن والأشياء المتصلة بتعاطي القنب أو  الحشيش، واتخاذ خطوات تنطوي على تعاون واهتمام الوالدين أو الزوج والمقربين  منه كثيراً لكي يكون محاط بوضع اجتماعي طبيعي غير الذي احاط به نفسه في  الماضي.​ 





 الصور المرفقة











http://www.altibbi.com/%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%B7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9/%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86/%D8%AD%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%B4


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

*اضرار الحشيش  :

العناصر الأساسية في تشخيص سمية الحشيش:

- ظهور تصرفات وتغيرات نفسية أثناء أو مباشرة بعد استخدام الحشيش كالابتهاج  الزائد, اختلال الوظائف الحركية, القلق, الإحساس ببطء مرور الوقت, سوء  الحكم على الأمور.
- تستثنى الأسباب العضوية والنفسية الأخرى المسببة لأعراض شبيهة.
-الأمراض النفسية التي يسببها الحشيش والمصاحبة له
-سوء الاستخدام
-الإدمان.

اثنين أو أكثر من العناصر التالية تظهر خلال ساعتين من استعمال الحشيش:
- احمرار العينين.
- زيادة الشهية للطعام.
- جفاف الفم.
- زيادة ضربات القلب.



-التسمم بالحشيش.
- القلق: القلق شائع مع استعمال الحشيش وغالبا ما ينتج عن أوهام المريض  وشكوكه وبالذات في الأشخاص المبتدئين في استعمال الحشيش. يصاب المريض  بنوبات هلع حادة وتزداد الأعراض شدة مع الزيادة في الكمية المستعملة من  الحشيش

أمراض أخرى غير مصنفة:

- اضطرابات المزاج: كالاكتئاب ونوبات الهوس.
- اضطرابات النوم.
- اضطرابات في القدرات الجنسية. اضطرابات النوم والقدرات الجنسية تشفى تماما بعد التوقف الكامل عن تعاطي مادة الحشيش.

ظاهرة الفلاشباكس (Flashbacks): حيث يعاني من المريض من بعض أعراض التسمم  بعد زوال التأثيرات قصيرة المدى للحشيش أي بعد أيام أو حتى أسابيع منذ آخر  جرعة تعاطاها المدمن.

- فقد الإرادة أو الدافعية: شعور المدمن بعدم الرغبة أو وجود الدوافع  لاستمراره في القيام بمهامه في الحياة كالدراسة أو العمل أو رعاية الأسرة.  يظهر على المريض التبلد وبطء الحركة وزيادة الوزن.
ضمور قشرة الدماغ.

- اختلال في الدورة الشهرية لدى النساء.
- الصرع اختلال نسبة هرمون التستيستيرون.​*


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

- من اهم المواد المخدرة المنتشرة بالعالم :​

 *1- الكحوليات *
 تعتبر الكحوليات من أقدم المواد المخدرة التي تعاطاها  الإنسان، وكانت الصين أسبق المجتمعات إلى معرفة عمليات التخمير الطبيعية  لأنواع مختلفة من الأطعمة، فقد صنع الصينيون الخمور من الأرز والبطاطا  والقمح والشعير، وتعاطوا أنواعاً من المشروبات كانوا يطلقون عليها "جيو" أي  النبيذ، ثم انتقل إليهم نبيذ العنب من العالم الغربي سنة 200 قبل الميلاد  تقريباً بعد الاتصالات التي جرت بين الإمبراطوريتين الصينية والرومانية.  واقترن تقديم المشوربات الكحولية في الصين القديمة بعدد من المناسبات  الاجتماعية مثل تقديم الأضاحي للآلهة أو الاحتفال بنصر عسكري. وهذا نموذج  ليس متفردا في قدم وتلقائية معرفة الإنسان للكحوليات، كما لهذا النموذج  شبيه في الحضارات المصرية والهندية والرومانية واليونانية، كما عرفت  الكحوليات المجتمعات والقبائل البدائية في أفريقيا وآسيا.​ 
 
 *2- الحشيش (القنب)*​ ” عرفت الشعوب القديمة الحشيش وصنعوا من أليافه الحبال والأقمشة وأسماه الصينيون واهب السعادة وأطلق عليه الهندوس اسم مخفف الأحزان ”
 
 القنب كلمة لاتينية معناها  ضوضاء، وقد سمي الحشيش بهذا الاسم لأن متعاطيه يحدث ضوضاء بعد وصول المادة  المخدرة إلى ذروة مفعولها. ومن المادة الفعالة في نبات القنب هذا يصنع  الحشيش، ومعناه في اللغة العربية "العشب" أو النبات البري، ويرى بعض  الباحثين أن كلمة حشيش مشتقة من الكلمة العبرية "شيش" التي تعني الفرح،  انطلاقاً مما يشعر به المتعاطي من نشوة وفرح عند تعاطيه الحشيش.
 وقد عرفت الشعوب القديمة نبات القنب واستخدمته في أغراض  متعددة، فصنعت من أليافه الحبال وأنواعا من الأقمشة، واستعمل كذلك في أغراض  دينية وترويحية.​ 
 ومن أوائل الشعوب التي  عرفته واستخدمته الشعب الصيني، فقد عرفه الإمبراطور شن ننج عام 2737 ق.م  وأطلق عليه حينها واهب السعادة، أما الهندوس فقد سموه مخفف الأحزان.​ 
 وفي القرن السابع قبل  الميلاد استعمله الآشوريون في حفلاتهم الدينية وسموه نبتة "كونوبو"، واشتق  العالم النباتي ليناوس سنة 1753م من هذه التسمية كلمة "كنابيس" Cannabis.​ 
 وكان الكهنة الهنود  يعتبرون الكنابيس (القنب - الحشيش) من أصل إلهي لما له من تأثير كبير  واستخدموه في طقوسهم وحفلاتهم الدينية، وورد ذكره في أساطيرهم القديمة  ووصفوه بأنه أحب شراب إلى الإله "أندرا"، ولايزال يستخدم هذا النبات في  معابد الهندوس والسيخ في الهند ونيبال ومعابد أتباع شيتا في الأعياد  المقدسة حتى الآن.​ 
 وقد عرف العالم الإسلامي  الحشيش في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي، حيث استعمله قائد القرامطة في آسيا  الوسطى حسن بن صباح، وكان يقدمه مكافأة لأفراد مجموعته البارزين، وقد عرف  منذ ذلك الوقت باسم الحشيش، وعرفت هذه الفرقة بالحشاشين.​ 
 أما أوروبا فعرفت الحشيش  في القرن السابع عشر عن طريق حركة الاستشراق التي ركزت في كتاباتها على  الهند وفارس والعالم العربي، ونقل نابليون بونابرت وجنوده بعد فشل حملتهم  على مصر في القرن التاسع عشر هذا المخدر إلى أوروبا.
 وكانت معرفة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية به في بدايات القرن  العشرين، حيث نقله إليها العمال المكسيكيون الذين وفدوا إلى العمل داخل  الولايات المتحدة. ​ 
 
 *3- الأفيون *​ ” في عام 1906 وصل عدد مدمني الأفيون في الصين 15 مليوناً
 وفي عام 1920 كانت نسبة المدمنين 25% من عدد الذكور في المدن الصينية ”​ 
 أول من اكتشف الخشاش  (الأفيون) هم سكان وسط آسيا في الألف السابعة قبل الميلاد ومنها انتشر إلى  مناطق العالم المختلفة، وقد عرفه المصريون القدماء في الألف الرابعة قبل  الميلاد، وكانوا يستخدمونه علاجاً للأوجاع، وعرفه كذلك السومريون وأطلقوا  عليه اسم نبات السعادة، وتحدثت لوحات سومرية يعود تاريخها إلى 3300 ق.م عن  موسم حصاد الأفيون، وعرفه البابليون والفرس، كما استخدمه الصينيون والهنود،  ثم انتقل إلى اليونان والرومان ولكنهم أساؤوا استعماله فأدمنوه، وأوصى  حكماؤهم بمنع استعماله، وقد أكدت ذلك المخطوطات القديمة بين هوميروس وأبو  قراط ومن أرسطو إلى فيرجيل. ​ 
 وعرف العرب الأفيون منذ  القرن الثامن الميلادي، وقد وصفه ابن سينا لعلاج التهاب غشاء الرئة الذي  كان يسمى وقتذاك "داء ذات الجُنب" وبعض أنواع المغص، وذكره داود الأنطاكي  في تذكرته المعروفة باسم "تذكرة أولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب" تحت  اسم الخشخاش. 
 وفي الهند عرف نبات الخشاش والأفيون منذ القرن السادس  الميلادي، وظلت الهند تستخدمه في تبادلاتها التجارية المحدودة مع الصين إلى  أن احتكرت شركة الهند الشرقية التي تسيطر عليها إنجلترا في أوائل القرن  التاسع عشر تجارته في أسواق الصين.
 وقد قاومت الصين إغراق أسواقها بهذا المخدر، فاندلعت بينها  وبين إنجلترا حرب عرفت باسم حرب الأفيون (1839 - 1842) انتهت بهزيمة الصين  وتوقيع معاهدة نانكين عام 1843 التي استولت فيها بريطانيا على هونغ كونغ،  وفتحت الموانئ الصينية أمام البضائع الغربية بضرائب بلغ حدها الأقصى 5%.​ 
 واستطاعت الولايات المتحدة  الأميركية الدخول إلى الأسواق الصينية ومنافسة شركة الهند الشرقية في تلك  الحرب، فوقعت اتفاقية مماثلة عام 1844، وكان من نتائج تلك المعاهدات  الانتشار الواسع للأفيون في الصين، فوصل عدد المدمنين بها عام 1906 على  سبيل المثال خمسة عشر مليوناً، وفي عام 1920 قدر عدد المدمنين بـ 25% من  مجموع الذكور في المدن الصينية.
 واستمرت معاناة الصين من ذلك النبات المخدر حتى عام 1950  عندما أعلنت حكومة ماوتسي تونغ بدء برنامج فعال للقضاء على تعاطيه وتنظيم  تداوله.
 
 *4- المورفين *
 وهو أحد مشتقات الأفيون، حيث استطاع العالم الألماني سير  تبرز عام 1806 من فصلها عن الأفيون، وأطلق عليها هذا الاسم نسبة إلى الإله  مورفيوس إله الأحلام عند الإغريق. وقد ساعد الاستخدام الطبي للمورفين في  العمليات الجراحية خاصة إبان الحرب الأهلية التي اندلعت في الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية (1861 - 1861) ومنذ اختراع الإبرة الطبية أصبح استخدام  المورفين بطريقة الحقن في متناول اليد.​ 
 *5- الهيروين *
 وهو أيضاً أحد مشتقات المورفين الأشد خطورة، اكتشف عام 1898  وأنتجته شركة باير للأدوية، ثم أسيء استخدامه وأدرج ضمن المواد المخدرة  فائقة الخطورة.​ 
 *6- الأمفيتامينات (المنشطات) *
 تم تحضيرها لأول مرة عام 1887 لكنها لم تستخدم طبياً إلا  عام 1930، وقد سوقت تجارياً تحت اسم البنزورين، وكثر بعد ذلك تصنيع العديد  منها مثل الكيكيدرين والمستيدرين والريتالين. ​ 
 وكان الجنود والطيارون في  الحرب العالمية الثانية يستخدمونها ليواصلوا العمل دون شعور بالتعب، لكن  استخدامها لم يتوقف بعد انتهاء الحرب، وكانت اليابان من أوائل البلاد التي  انتشر تعاطي هذه العقاقير بين شبابها حيث قدر عدد اليابانيين الذين  يتعاطونها بمليون ونصف المليون عام 1954، وقد حشدت الحكومة اليابانية كل  إمكاناتها للقضاء على هذه المشكلة ونجحت بالفعل في ذلك إلى حد كبير عام  1960.​ 
 *7- الكوكايين*
 ” عرفت أميركا اللاتينية الكوكايين قبل أكثر من ألفي عام  ومنها انتشر إلى معظم أنحاء العالم ولاتزال هذه القارة أكبر منتج له حتى  الآن ”​ عرف نبات الكوكا الذي يستخرج منه  الكوكايين في أميركا الجنوبية منذ أكثر من ألفي عام، وينتشر استعماله لدى  هنود الأنكا، وفي عام 1860 تمكن العالم ألفرد نيمان من عزل المادة الفعالة  في نبات الكوكا، ومنذ ذلك الحين زاد انتشاره على نطاق عالمي، وبدأ استعماله  في صناعة الأدوية نظراً لتأثيره المنشط على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، ولذا  استخدم بكثرة في المشروبات الترويحية وبخاصة الكوكاكولا، لكنه استبعد من  تركيبتها عام 1903، وروجت له بقوة شركات صناعة الأدوية وكثرت الدعايات التي  كانت تؤكد على أن تأثيره لا يزيد على القهوة والشاي، ومن أشهر الأطباء  الذين روجوا لهذا النبات الطبيب الصيدلي الفرنسي أنجلو ماريان، واستخدمته  تلك الشركات في أكثر من 15 منتجاً من منتجاتها.
 وانعكس التاريخ الطويل  لزراعة الكوكا في أميركا اللاتينية على طرق مكافحته فأصبحت هناك  إمبراطوريات ضخمة -تنتشر في البيرو وكولومبيا والبرازيل- لتهريبه إلى دول  العالم، وتمثل السوق الأميركية أكبر مستهلك لهذا المخدر في العالم. ​ 
 
 *8- القات *
 شجرة معمرة يراوح ارتفاعها ما بين متر إلى مترين، تزرع في اليمن والقرن الأفريقي وأفغانستان وأواسط آسيا. 
 اختلف الباحثون في تحديد أول منطقة ظهرت بها هذه الشجرة،  فبينما يرى البعض أن أول ظهور لها كان في تركستان وأفغانستان يرى البعض  الآخر أن الموطن الأصلي لها يرجع إلى الحبشة.
 عرفته اليمن والحبشة في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، حيث  أشار المقريزي (1364 - 1442) إلى وجود ".. شجرة لا تثمر فواكه في أرض  الحبشة تسمى بالقات، حيث يقوم السكان بمضغ أوراقها الخضراء الصغيرة التي  تنشط الذاكرة وتذكر الإنسان بما هو منسي، كما تضعف الشهية والنوم..".
 وقد انتشرت عادة مضغ القات في اليمن والصومال، وتعمقت في  المجتمع وارتبطت بعادات اجتماعية خاصة في الأفراح والمآتم وتمضية أوقات  الفراغ، مما يجعل من مكافحتها مهمة صعبة. وكان أول وصف علمي للقات جاء على  يد العالم السويدي بير فورسكال عام 1763​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

*دائما منسمع عن كلمة حشيش او هيروين او كوكايين الخ...
لكن لا نعرف عنها سوى اسمها..
ونعرف انه من الخطر تناولها رغم انتشار هذه الظاهرة بكمية كبيرة في مجتمعاتنا للأسف...


وبتمنى من كل انسان انو يقراه ويطلع عليه 
لأنو مهم.. لتوعية شبابنا لاسيما الأحداث منهم لأنهم أكثر عرضة للموضوع
بحكم انهم يودون ان يجربو كل شيء ويستطلعو على كل شيء
ومنه ايضا من تأتي قدمه من وراء زملاء أو أناس سيئين أو من الذين يستغلون أعمارهم لبث سمومهم فيهم وترويج بضائعهم..

والرب يحمي الشبيبة كلا ويبعدنا جميعا عن الأهوال
*
*



**





يتبع ...
*


----------

